# Terminator Genisys



## Veho (Dec 5, 2014)

Trailer oop: 


​ 




Spoiler



HOLEEE SHEEEEEET, SON
DID YOU SEE THAT 
AND THAT 
AND THAT OTHER THING 

AND AHNOLD IS BACK 
IN THE (SAGGY OLD) FLESH 
REAL LIVE ORIGINAL 

 THE HYPE IS REAL


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 5, 2014)

What is that word after Terminator


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 7, 2014)

I've already decided to avoid all reboots next year sans Star Wars. Sorry, Arnold. I won't be back.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 7, 2014)

Franchise should have ended at 2, I mean even then, the story would barely have made any sense (time travel, how does it work) but now, its going full 'what the fuck is going on' territory.


Or if they were really that desperate for ideas and had to go for an old franchise, at least reboot the thing completely. Without Arnold.


----------



## Veho (Dec 8, 2014)

Bortz said:


> What is that word after Terminator


"Genetic System"?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 8, 2014)

Around the time the TV show hit I saw someone try to do a timeline, at which point I said "Screw this, I am not cut out for it and need to train up before I tackle this", went and learned the Street Fighter timeline/sequels, figured out how the US education system is put together and got back up to date with quantum physics. I then went back to the timeline and promptly gave up, I think this has just made it worse.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's the original trailer:


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 19, 2014)

I mean at least Danerys is in it I guess? 

Nah, not even a Targeryan makes me wanna see the movie


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 2, 2015)

Just saw the movie.  7/10.


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 26, 2015)

I loved this movie , everything i hoped for and more i loved that game of thrones Khaleesi was sara conner, she did an awesome job, Arnold is the original , and still is , watch this movie , effects were awesome! ***** five stars


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 4, 2016)

Quit watching it after 40mins since everything about it was so underwhelming and Arnold's character was merely seen as a bonus character than main one. I can't believe they made the movie to have a duration of two hours I mean, wow, that's certainly a way to torture someone you'd hate.

Just terrible.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 4, 2016)

The "big reveal" of the movie was disappointing to say the least. 

And the actor they used for John Conner was horrible.

Seriously, you don't spend your entire life fighting killer machines in a half-starved apocalypse world and come out of it looking like you've been gorging on donuts for a year.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 4, 2016)

Muffins said:


> And the actor they used for John Conner was horrible.
> 
> Seriously, you don't spend your entire life fighting killer machines in a half-starved apocalypse world and come out of it looking like you've been gorging on donuts for a year.



It's good to be king?


----------



## Muffins (Jan 4, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> It's good to be king?



Perhaps.

But we've seen what John went through.

This is the real guy.


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 12, 2016)

I loved the movie, but I agree about the guy playing John Conner. I mean Sarah and Kyle weren't as good as the originals, but c'mon, how could they be? The guy playing John was just bleh... not good on any level.


----------

